# My Quest To Cutting



## PGT (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey guys im 5'7 180lbs Trying to cut down to 15% bf or less Then to bulk up
im getting my fat % tested this sat so i have an idea where i stand.Im using the P/R/S system 

P week:

Back:
deadlift:260x5 260x4 260x4
Bentrow:115x6 155x5 155x4
chinups: x6 x5 x4
Cg seated row:160x5 160x4 160x4

Bicepts:
curls BB:95x6 95x5
preacher:75x5 75x4
Hammer:50x6 50x5

1hour cardio 20min treadmill 20min stairmaster 20min eliptical.


----------



## PGT (Feb 4, 2007)

Shoulders: (P)
militray press:130x6 130x5 130x4 
upright row:110x6 110x5 110x4 
cheat lateral:50x6 50x5 50x4 

Triceptsp) 
cg bench:155x6 155x5 155x3 
skull crush:75x5 75x5 75x4 
overhead ext:35x6 35x6 35x5

Cardio:20min treadmill 20 stairmaster 20min eliptical


----------



## PGT (Feb 5, 2007)

Splitff today

Cardio:20min treadmill 20min stairmaster 20min eliptical


----------



## PGT (Feb 6, 2007)

*Reply*

Legs(p)

Squat:260x6 260x6 260x5
leg press:410x6 430x5 450x4
leg ext:225x6 225x5 225x5
lying leg curl:150x6 150x5 150x4
Deadlits:240x5 240x4 240x3

Cardio:none Legs were melting away


----------



## PGT (Feb 8, 2007)

*Reply*

calf:
horizantal:330x10 330x10 350x6
seated calf raise:130x10 130x10 130x9
seated leg curl:195x6 195x5 195x4

Forearms:
reverse bb curl:75x6 75x6 75x6
seated wrist curl:75x8 75x8 75x8
standing behind back reverse wrist curl:75x7 75x6 75x6

trapezius:
Shrugs:410x8 420x8 430x6

Cardio none legs still sore


----------



## PGT (Feb 8, 2007)

Chest(s) week i did power last week by accident 

cable crosssover/incline Db 80x6 80x6 80x5 80x5 80x5 80x5
incline flys/dips:35x8 x8 40x8 x7 40x6 x7
machine benchpress dopset:115x8 100x8 85x7


----------



## PGT (Feb 11, 2007)

Back (r)

chinup:x9 x7 x6
wg t bar:115x8 x6
db row:70x10 70x8
pullovers:80x12 80x10

Bicepts:
db curl:50x6 x5
cable curl:60x8 80x6(help with spotter)
concentration:35x8 x8


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

So what is the verdict on the fat test?


----------



## PGT (Feb 11, 2007)

It got reschedual because  i worked out first they said it wouldnt be accurate so i moved it 2 weeks, chance for me to lose some more fat.

Shoulders(R)
single arm press:65x5 65x4
bent lateral:35x8 35x8
cable side lateral:50x8 50x8

Tricepts:
dips:x20 x10
pulldowns:150x8 150x8
rope pushdown:70x10 70x10


----------



## PGT (Feb 13, 2007)

Yesterday:

splitff

cardio:20min treadmill 20min stairmaster 20min elipitcal


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like a good plan. If I may, what is the reasoning in doing only two sets for some excercises?


----------



## PGT (Feb 13, 2007)

Legs (R)
Leg ext:225x10 225x8 225x6
leg press:4platesx8 x6 x6
front squat:140x10 140x8
lying leg curl:120x8 120x7
deadlift:160x12 160x10

Im following the p/r/s system and for rep week some exercise or only 2 sets for this rep week, so for example the 1st exercise should be 6-8 reps, then next exercise 8-10 and so on thats just the way it work i fuess you can add more if you desire what do u think should i??


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 13, 2007)

PGT said:


> Legs (R)
> Leg ext:225x10 225x8 225x6
> leg press:4platesx8 x6 x6
> front squat:140x10 140x8
> ...



No, no...by all means if its working for you more power to ya. Thats what matters most. I'm just not familiar with the p/r/s system and what it stands for or consists of. Any reading on it you can link me to?


----------



## PGT (Feb 13, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31408

Part1

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63945

Part 2


----------



## PGT (Feb 15, 2007)

Yesterday:

Forearms:
reverse curl:85x8 85x6 85x6
wrist curls:85x8 85x7 85x6
behind back wrist curls:85x6 85x6 85x6

calf:
seated:140x8 140x7 140x6
horizantal:330x10 330x8 330x6
seated leg curl:180x8 180x6

Shrugs:
behind back:230x12 250x10 270x8

Straight arm pulldown:70x12 90x10 100x8

Cardio:20min treadmil 20min stairmaster 20min eliptical


----------



## PGT (Feb 15, 2007)

Chestr)
Incline db press:70x8 70x6 70x4
Benchpress:110x10 110x7 90x5
Flys:85x12 85x12

Abs:
swiss ball crunch: x12 x12
hanging straight leg: x13 x10
cable knee crunch:70x20 100x20

cardio:20/20/15   treadmill/stairmaster/elipitical


----------



## PGT (Feb 16, 2007)

*reply*

Splitff

Cardioff


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 17, 2007)

PGT said:


> Chestr)
> Incline db press:70x8 70x6 70x4
> Benchpress:110x10 110x7 90x5
> Flys:85x12 85x12
> ...



Your doing flys with 85lb db or the seated machine?


----------



## PGT (Feb 22, 2007)

*reply*

Yes I use the machine for the flys, My comp was down till today so i couldent update this week, its the same as the last 5 days, tomorrow i start shock week and will update again....


----------



## PGT (Feb 26, 2007)

yesterday:
Back(s) 
pullover/pulldown 80x10 150x8 80x10 150x8 
stiffarm pulldown/revese grip bent row:55x7 115x8 45x8 115x7 
cg seatedpully row:140x8 125x8 110x8 

Bicetps: 
ez curl/cg chinups:70x7 x4 
preacher curl/reverse curl:70x8 45x8 
drop cable curl:70x6 60x6 50x6 



Today
Shoulders:
seated side lateral/hammer machine:35x6 180x8 35x6 180x8 
reverse pec/wg upright row:120x8 115x8 120x8 115x8 
cable front raise dropset:40x8 30x10 20x12 

Tricepts: 

pushdown/cg benchpress:140x10 115x8, 130x10 115x4 
reverse pushdown/overhead ext:130x6 30x6 120x6 25x8 
dips:x12 x12


----------



## PGT (Apr 12, 2007)

Incline db press:75x10 75x8 75x6
Benchpress:90x15 90x12 90x10
Flys:85x15 85x15 85x15
pushups:x15 x15

Abs:
swiss ball crunch: x15 x15
hanging straight leg: x15 x15 x15
cable knee crunch:150x15 150x10 150x8


----------



## PGT (Apr 13, 2007)

Back (r)

chinup:x12 x9 x6
wg t bar:110x10 x10 x10
db row:65x12 65x10
pullovers:80x12 80x10 80x8

Bicepts:
db curl:45x10 x8
cable curl:60x8 50x8
concentration:30x12 x10


----------

